# Anavar: Best Labs ones/to avoid



## KBizzle (Mar 21, 2011)

I was wondering what labs are better for anavar and gear in general.

And also is there any particular labs I should avoid for anavar?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

pro chem anavar have a lot of good reviews ma mate recommended me them and I started them recently


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

Well most ugl's out there are not going to make everything else good and just make sh!t anavar.. if all a labs injectables are good and/or all their other orals are good, chance is their anavar will be gtg aswell

Used Pro Chem anavar twice, got BD.eu anavar for free one time and they were ok won't use BD.eu again tho, but Pro Chem anavar was great stuff very happy with them, hence why I chose to run them twice..

not used every ugl out there so can't tell you the ones to avoid but I will say any lab with a bad reputation to stay away from and stick to the main ugl's like Alpha Pharma, ROHM, Pro Chem.. can't go wrong with these three labs mate


----------



## KBizzle (Mar 21, 2011)

Pav Singh B. said:


> Well most ugl's out there are not going to make everything else good and just make sh!t anavar.. if all a labs injectables are good and/or all their other orals are good, chance is their anavar will be gtg aswell
> 
> Used Pro Chem anavar twice, got BD.eu anavar for free one time and they were ok won't use BD.eu again tho, but Pro Chem anavar was great stuff very happy with them, hence why I chose to run them twice..
> 
> not used every ugl out there so can't tell you the ones to avoid but I will say any lab with a bad reputation to stay away from and stick to the main ugl's like Alpha Pharma, ROHM, Pro Chem.. can't go wrong with these three labs mate


Cheers for the advice pal!!


----------



## KBizzle (Mar 21, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> pro chem anavar have a lot of good reviews ma mate recommended me them and I started them recently


Cheers fella!!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

if you cant get hold of prochem etc, body nutrition worked well for me on a 60mg/day dose


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Another vote for Prochem from me. Running it now for the second time, highly rate it.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Pro chem var's been good for me, just causes slight bloating with me as got bit of a sensitive tum, but other than ok!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I've only ever used ProChem so can't compare to other UGLs but they were good to go


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Pro chem


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

PC ,ROHM, Body nutrition all work well imo


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Pro chem var's been good for me, just causes slight bloating with me as got bit of a sensitive tum, but other than ok!


now this is one opinion i would listen to- as only a girl could tell the diff between 15mg/day anavar and 15mg/day winny...

have you used both?

I ask as i often suspect the UGLs sell winny as anavar- guys would never tell the diff- girls will- no girl will get peach fluff on the lip from even 20mg/day var.. but will from winny...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> now this is one opinion i would listen to- as only a girl could tell the diff between 15mg/day anavar and 15mg/day winny...
> 
> have you used both?
> 
> I ask as i often suspect the UGLs sell winny as anavar- guys would never tell the diff- girls will- no girl will get peach fluff on the lip from even 20mg/day var.. but will from winny...


Never used winny, just pro chem var, currently at 10mg ed.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

wasnt keen on the last batch of PC Var.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

X2 with Clubber, Currently using PC at 100mg p/d with another lab at 40mg p/d, Been using for 5 weeks and not impressed at all tbh, Ill go with Tbol next time round me thinks


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

used PC var 2 times....first 2 times worked - last batch did nothing.

Used another labs too i cant mention and it was very good.

I'm more than convinced most Var is Winny....the mark up temptation is too massive for labs not to rip people off....and with the PC var i started to lose loads of hair...no other med has accelarated this more than winny


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Heard mixed reviews on the ProChem anavar man, some found good some thought was muck


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

get what you pay for. bodynutrion works out a lot more expensive and even on a low dose it was sweet as a nut


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Used Sciroxx Var and Primo a while back and made me really dry and vascular. Did the job well.


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

Like everyone else is saying... ProChem - i've not used it before but down my local gym they all use that brand for D-bol, anavar and just about everything else! I personally use PH's since i find the variety on offer better imo... Dbol is far to wet imo and many people down my gym have tried it and hated the sides, whilst others have loved the stuff. Winstrol and anavar sound like great cutting cycles (especially winstrol injectables) I mean in terms of real oral gear (Only calling it real gear because i can't think of a better word) what sits on the same level as super-drol? Dianbol maybe??? Maybe there's stuff i'm not aware of, but the only oral options offered down my gym... Dianbol, winstrol, anavar and D-bol. Obviously the list for injectables offers far more variety (& i know i'll be getting into that lovely stuff sooner or later)

there you go... morning rant out the way and on with the day :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dazzaa said:


> Like everyone else is saying... ProChem - i've not used it before but down my local gym they all use that brand for D-bol, anavar and just about everything else! I personally use PH's since i find the variety on offer better imo... Dbol is far to wet imo and many people down my gym have tried it and hated the sides, whilst others have loved the stuff. Winstrol and anavar sound like great cutting cycles (especially winstrol injectables) I mean in terms of real oral gear (Only calling it real gear because i can't think of a better word) what sits on the same level as super-drol? Dianbol maybe??? Maybe there's stuff i'm not aware of, but the only oral options offered down my gym... Dianbol, winstrol, anavar and D-bol. Obviously the list for injectables offers far more variety (& i know i'll be getting into that lovely stuff sooner or later)
> 
> there you go... morning rant out the way and on with the day :thumb:


winny injectable can be taken orally so has 0 difference other than cost .

PH`S are just that they are in no way comparable to aas different league .

also diet dictates the outcome of a cut/bulk not aas , no steroid is made to cut or bulk .

pro-chem anavar is ok .

RHOM ive heard is better .

bd.eu var = avoid .


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> winny injectable can be taken orally so has 0 difference other than cost .
> 
> PH`S are just that they are in no way comparable to aas different league .
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that injectables where stronger since they bypass the liver... Doesn't the liver degrade the steroid? I wqas sure it does??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dazzaa said:


> I was under the impression that injectables where stronger since they bypass the liver... Doesn't the liver degrade the steroid? I wqas sure it does??


not winstrol its make up in injectable form is the same as the oral form so (17 alpha alkylated) winny injectable can be squirted into mouth , and is better doing so due to the higher risk of abscess injectable winny has , however its slightly more effective if pinned .


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't agree with your statement about PH's Ewen. Most on the market are active steroids, some (superdrol) are as strong if not stronger than black market counterparts.


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> not winstrol its make up in injectable form is the same as the oral form so (17 alpha alkylated) winny injectable can be squirted into mouth , and is better doing so due to the higher risk of abscess injectable winny has , however its slightly more effective if pinned .


that's very interesting stuff mate.... I might consider winstrol next year as a cutting cycle just before the summer (possibly squirting into my mouth, assuming i've not moved onto injecting by then) I don't think anyone i know knew that information, so thanks alot mate 

Come to think of it...

I remember reading awhile back it's possible to water down any injectable so it can be squirted into the mouth... I assume it's not a case of just add water, mix it... & off you go! When i brought it up a few people down my gym have said why bother squirting it anyway, you'd might as well just pin the bad boy like everyone else (since it's already safe etc) But anavar is ready made for a quick squirt, nice


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bayman said:


> Don't agree with your statement about PH's Ewen. Most on the market are active steroids, some (superdrol) are as strong if not stronger than black market counterparts.


only because the black market counterparts are grossly under-dosed .

id like to see evidence of any PH being better than any Pharma grade aas ....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dazzaa said:


> that's very interesting stuff mate.... I might consider winstrol next year as a cutting cycle just before the summer (possibly squirting into my mouth, assuming i've not moved onto injecting by then) I don't think anyone i know knew that information, so thanks alot mate
> 
> Come to think of it...
> 
> I remember reading awhile back it's possible to water down any injectable so it can be squirted into the mouth... I assume it's not a case of just add water, mix it... & off you go! When i brought it up a few people down my gym have said why bother squirting it anyway, you'd might as well just pin the bad boy like everyone else (since it's already safe etc) But anavar is ready made for a quick squirt, nice


its only 17aa`s mate .

if you squirt a 19nor in yer mouth you might aswell squirt the gear on the floor , if all aas could be taken orally then it would considering its a pain in the ass to pin (or delt or quad ) 

however i know of a member here injecting test sub`q .


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> its only 17aa`s mate .
> 
> if you squirt a 19nor in yer mouth you might aswell squirt the gear on the floor , if all aas could be taken orally then it would considering its a pain in the ass to pin (or delt or quad )
> 
> however i know of a member here injecting test sub`q .


I have alot to learn, I really do need to learn much more about the molecule structures of ass & PH's... cheers mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dazzaa said:


> I have alot to learn, I really do need to learn much more about the molecule structures of ass & PH's... cheers mate


Lots of stickies on here to read mate


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2017)

ive been using gentech anavar 40 mgs and its def supressed my appetite signifinigicantly


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Using Anavar from JuicePal and from Boroboy... Both seem good!


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dunning Labs definitly good


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> ive been using gentech anavar 40 mgs and its def supressed my appetite signifinigicantly


 Not sure that sides are always the best judge of a compound. Eating an apple will suppress your appetite as well (contain pectin which prevents blood sugar spikes). Eating cat s**t would stunt my desire to eat. It's the way Tren is judged- 'I've got insomnia, I'm paranoid and In a s**t mood with everyone!- must be brilliant Tren!". What about strength gains, lypolysis, that sort of thing? Maybe you're getting a cold and don't feel hungry?

Edit: this isn't a personal attack btw bro, not my style- just people so often say "Test must be dosed well as my sex drive is amazing" etc. Can be loads of contributing factors. Could be the Var causing appetite suppression, but not everything effects people the same. Ephedrine is a known appetite suppressant- doesn't stop me wanting to eat at all! Tren doesn't give me insomnia, dbol and Anadrol don't give me bloat. Admittedly the negatives seem to happen sooner but Var should give you fat loss, strength gains, etc not just poor appetite and muscle cramps for example. Best to run for a while and judge when you've had a good run on the compound


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> Not sure that sides are always the best judge of a compound. Eating an apple will suppress your appetite as well (contain pectin which prevents blood sugar spikes). Eating cat s**t would stunt my desire to eat. It's the way Tren is judged- 'I've got insomnia, I'm paranoid and In a s**t mood with everyone!- must be brilliant Tren!". What about strength gains, lypolysis, that sort of thing? Maybe you're getting a cold and don't feel hungry?
> 
> Edit: this isn't a personal attack btw bro, not my style- just people so often say "Test must be dosed well as my sex drive is amazing" etc. Can be loads of contributing factors. Could be the Var causing appetite suppression, but not everything effects people the same. Ephedrine is a known appetite suppressant- doesn't stop me wanting to eat at all! Tren doesn't give me insomnia, dbol and Anadrol don't give me bloat. Admittedly the negatives seem to happen sooner but Var should give you fat loss, strength gains, etc not just poor appetite and muscle cramps for example. Best to run for a while and judge when you've had a good run on the compound


 Great post.


----------



## Ajinkya (Nov 21, 2014)

I can vouch for alpha pharma ans eminence labs.. they are pretty good


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

Ajinkya said:


> I can vouch for alpha pharma ans eminence labs.. they are pretty good


 I thought alpha pharma ones where sh*t for the price, Baltic have been some of the best I've used


----------



## Ajinkya (Nov 21, 2014)

Benny_01 said:


> I thought alpha pharma ones where sh*t for the price, Baltic have been some of the best I've used


 No alpha is pretty good.. any which ways var is expensive


----------

